
The evolution of HEY: from humble beginnings to a multi-platform email service - snake117
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-evolution-of-hey/
======
raybb
One of my main problems with hey is that there's no way to track which emails
in "the feed" you've read.

There are many newsletters that I do intend to read and some I only look at
occasionally. Adding to the "set aside" pile is a pain to do.

For now, I've transitioned as many newsletters as possible to RSS using kill
the newsletter but it doesn't work as well as email in many cases.

~~~
mike1o1
It takes some getting used to, but for me I ended up not keeping certain
newsletters in The Feed. The general idea is that The Feed can be read
anytime, and to just "let it flow". There are certain newsletters that I like
to keep on track of, so I just keep those in my Imbox.

------
mike1o1
I thought this was a pretty interesting read, especially about how they used
Jekyll as a prototyping tool. It's always great to see the different
variations of a product, especially a new one, as it takes shape.

------
npv789
email signaling

